# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO:*[/align]
Several members have been covered in blankets of snow but a few have turned into Peoplecicles! (Myself and *Phinnsmommy *included!)* Leaf* should go out and build a herd of snow bunnies. She has around 17 inches of new snow to play in!! 

Letâs hope everyone is ok and send good thoughts to those affected by the winter storms this weekend! Especially remember those having to travel on the bad roads and such.



[align=center]










[/align]
*Flashy* posed an interesting question for debate. It made me wonder; do you have an emergency plan for your family and pets?



We should all consider making one.


[align=center]*??????????*[/align]
Birthday wishes and Bunny Kisses go out to: Bunnys_rule63, Chris_Kewl, and a new member PepnFluff*!!!*



[align=center]:balloons::rabbithop:balloons:[/align]
Not sure if this has been mentioned, but FusedBrain lost a beautiful bunny to GI stasis this week. RIP little Unix.

*MsBinky *had to have Wiggles put down due to serious illness. Weâll miss you little one! 


[align=center]:rainbow::rip::rainbow:[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

*I have snow! It wont stop!!!!:grumpy:It messed up my chance of going to an actual adoption event.*

*I do have a plan. Also this may be helpful to people. *Bo B Bunny wrote: [/b]


> [align=center]*TODAY ON RO:*[/align]
> Several members have been covered in blankets of snow but a few have turned into Peoplecicles! (Myself and *Phinnsmommy *included!)* Leaf* should go out and build a herd of snow bunnies. She has around 17 inches of new snow to play in!!
> 
> Letâs hope everyone is ok and send good thoughts to those affected by the winter storms this weekend! Especially remember those having to travel on the bad roads and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> [align=center][/align]
> [align=center]*Flashy* posed an interesting question for debate. It made me wonder; do you have an emergency plan for your family and pets?
> 
> 
> 
> We should all consider making one.
> 
> 
> [/align]
> [align=center]*??????????*[/align]
> Birthday wishes and Bunny Kisses go out to: Bunnys_rule63, Chris_Kewl, and a new member PepnFluff*!!!*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Happy birthday to me,

happy birthday to me,

happy birthday to Jessica...

HHAAAApppyyyy birthday to me!:biggrin2:



And I've had a great one - just too bad I haven't done any of my mountain of homework and coursework I was supposed to do this weekend!:embarrassed:Ah well - a girl only turns 17 once!


----------



## Flashy

lol. 

I'm glad you've had a great day!

Happy birthday to everyone else celebrating today too.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

arty::bouquet: A very happy birthday to you, Jessica! Hope your day continues to be a good one. The schoolwork will be there waiting for you....no one did it for you while you weren't looking!:shock2:Sure would be nice, though, wouldn't it??? Anyway, have a good one!:woohoo


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Wish we would've gotten snow here....just about a ton of sleet....ewwwww.....no snowballs, no snowbunnies, just scraping!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

arty0002: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESS!!! arty0002:*

Hope you have a great one.

We got a bunch of snow here too, more than originally predicted, about 5 inches. Not too bad. Stay safe everyone getting this storm.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Kids are already on a delay for tomorrow. it's so cold and icey out!


----------



## Haley

ink iris:Happy Birthday Jess, Chris, and PepnFluff! ink iris:

We got lots of snow and ice here in Michigan! And Mike unknowingly left our garage door open all night! Everything in the garage was covered in snow. Luckily the hay was stacked behind my jeep so it was spared.

Tomorrow at 730 am, Kathy (RO name Evey) and I are supposed to go to the vet's office an hour away to have her girl Dutchess spayed - so keep her in your thoughts and prayers. We're still planning on going unless it gets worse overnight. Wish us luck!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

We'll be praying for a safe trip and good day for Duchess, et al. (that's you guys...it's kinda like when you have kids, and you suddenly don't have a name anymore....i'm "sarah/michael/john's mom") Let us know how things go.

Sorry...I can't spell...Dutchess...


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Be-lated *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::dude::dude::dude::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::dude::dude::dude:*


----------



## PepnFluff

Oo0o ive only just came across this but a extremly be-lated happy birthday to myself, Chris and Jessica hope you all had fantastically good days!!!:dude:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Be sure to check this forum out daily. It's a great way to keep up on things going on. We try to make sure the birthdays, anniversaries and important events are posted..... as well as some fun things and sadly - losses.


----------

